# cold air intake



## 03bass24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can purchase a cold air intake for my 2003 volkswagen passat? I am looking for one but now willing to pay more than 200 for one.


----------



## 96QuattroAWD (May 28, 2007)

*Re: cold air intake (03bass24)*

Dude, one word, ebay, I got a good K&N Kit on ebay for 200-220$$


----------



## 03bass24 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: cold air intake (96QuattroAWD)*

i have searched ebay but no major companies sell a cold air intake for a 2003 passat that i am aware of, i am thinking about just fabricating one myself


----------



## 03bass24 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: cold air intake (03bass24)*

1997-2000 Volkswagen Passat - K&N Cold Air Intake - 57I
Does anyone know if this model would fit to the engine of my 6 cyl 2.8L engine. my car is a 2003.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: cold air intake (03bass24)*

Look in the classifieds on here? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: cold air intake (03bass24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03bass24* »_Does anyone know where i can purchase a cold air intake for my 2003 volkswagen passat? I am looking for one but now willing to pay more than 200 for one.

Dude go to your local car shop tell them that you need to custom make a cold air intake for you passat, you wanna keep it around 200.00 and they can get it done for you, check out my custom job it looks descent, it sounds bad ass and works good
I have to get a different piece for the bottom end but it works for now!


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: cold air intake (03bass24)*

haha funny, i made my own custom CAI with an intercooler pipe and 2 couplings. I have an MK3 Jetta VR6, works suprsingly great. No check engine light or anything. Took me about 10 minutes after i took the bumper off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03bass24 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: cold air intake (01_Passat_B5.5)*

what kind of pieces would i need to custom make an intake, that was my initial plan, and i really want to keep it under like 150 if possible. also would it be easier to custom make a short ram intake?


----------



## YavoR32 (Jul 31, 2006)

Is there a trap door or some sort of valve that switches between the short path or the long path on the stock intake... does any one know what im talking about?


----------



## YavoR32 (Jul 31, 2006)

NVM there is a secondary air injection pump, which i dont know what to do with.


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: cold air intake (03bass24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03bass24* »_what kind of pieces would i need to custom make an intake, that was my initial plan, and i really want to keep it under like 150 if possible. also would it be easier to custom make a short ram intake?

if you are doing this on a MK3 then you need a 90 degree bend whatever size you can find or want, then you will need a cone filter. the filter needs to be as small as possible in diameter because it's a tight fit. now you take the bumper off and you will first try to put the filter in from the ground up then put the pipe in from the top down, there will be an emissions component in the way along with an AC line and component. The horn you just pull out a bit, that shouldn't be too much of a problem. there will also be a circular type deal that's part of the body of the car which is used to support the stock air intake side tube. that you just bend outwards as much as possible, i used a hammer after bending it with my hands to make it a little more neat. now you just zip tie the AC component to the front of the frame and move the emissions component out of the way. put everything in, put it all back together and you are done. if you need pictures let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03bass24 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: cold air intake (stofficer2)*

hey i am looking to make a short ram intake so i can make the fit a little easier.


----------



## YavoR32 (Jul 31, 2006)

Now thats a hot air intake, rather a warm air intake.


----------



## 03bass24 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (YavoR32)*

well that is my plans and i was wondering what kind of stuff i would need in order to make these plans happen?


----------



## Kickadog55 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: (03bass24)*

go to andysautosport.com i got my cold air intake for 85$


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (Kickadog55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kickadog55* »_go to andysautosport.com i got my cold air intake for 85$

what the hell are all you people talking about, there is NO COMPANY that makes intakes for the *2.8 30valve v6* all you people that are saying to go to ebay and andysautosports.com and what ever dont even drive a 2.8
you have to custom make one, go to a shucks or a napa, you have to buy 21/2" or 3" piping with the couplers to mount the piping to the throttle body, a coupler to mount the MAF to the piping another coupler to mount another pipe to the MAF and then a filter to mount to the end of the pipe. if you want a short ram scrap the second piece of pipe and bolt the filter directly to the MAF
Viola you have an intake! and it is less then 150.00 and it sounds cool!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
after note: there should be a slight bend coming off of the throttle body Like this









_Modified by 01_Passat_B5.5 at 8:05 AM 5-10-2008_


_Modified by 01_Passat_B5.5 at 8:23 AM 5-10-2008_


----------



## SonnyBK (Mar 22, 2004)

Do you even see any gains with all this $$$ and effort?
From what I hear, our stock airbox is the most equipped for "cold-air" you're going to get...
This sounds like a waste of time and effort. Especially to only _"maybe"_ gain 3 hp.


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (SonnyBK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SonnyBK* »_Do you even see any gains with all this $$$ and effort?
From what I hear, our stock airbox is the most equipped for "cold-air" you're going to get...
This sounds like a waste of time and effort. Especially to only _"maybe"_ gain 3 hp. 

thats all you gain out of most intakes, and it wasnt alot of effort but I did notice a little more pull on the top end... almost not noticable!


----------



## 03bass24 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (01_Passat_B5.5)*

hey thanks so much, i knew there was no where to buy it and i was planning on making it, thanks for helping me with giving me some idea of what i need to buy, and i will make some mounting brackets for it also, by the way, what did you use to tint your lights.


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (03bass24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03bass24* »_ by the way, what did you use to tint your lights.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: cold air intake (stofficer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stofficer2* »_
if you are doing this on a MK3 then you need a 90 degree bend whatever size you can find or want, then you will need a cone filter. the filter needs to be as small as possible in diameter because it's a tight fit. now you take the bumper off and you will first try to put the filter in from the ground up then put the pipe in from the top down, there will be an emissions component in the way along with an AC line and component. The horn you just pull out a bit, that shouldn't be too much of a problem. there will also be a circular type deal that's part of the body of the car which is used to support the stock air intake side tube. that you just bend outwards as much as possible, i used a hammer after bending it with my hands to make it a little more neat. now you just zip tie the AC component to the front of the frame and move the emissions component out of the way. put everything in, put it all back together and you are done. if you need pictures let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just to let you know you dont have to go as far as taking the bumper off! your not working with a mk3. you need to remove the stock intake box and it should lead you down behind your bumber, you suck massive amounts of cold air from there!


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: cold air intake (01_Passat_B5.5)*

well my bumper was off to joey mod my fog lights, dummy plates, and turn signals. Which by the way turned out absolutly priceless. The cold air feels like it made me loose some low end torque but that could all be up in my head. It does make a difference though, when my engine is running the intake manifold is cold to the touch, turn the car off and 5 minutes later you can't touch the intake manifold.


----------



## JCON (Dec 22, 2007)

unless you bought the super or want it for looks... you'll be hard pressed to find a system that will give you a noticeable difference in Hp/Tq... keep the stock airbox (ramair) and use a drop in K&N


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: cold air intake (03bass24)*

Get the neuspeed pflow


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: cold air intake (wolfy19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfy19* »_Get the neuspeed pflow

I dont know why people dont read full threads before posting!


----------



## HeliXx (May 15, 2008)

*Re: cold air intake (01_Passat_B5.5)*

where can I find the couplers to mount the piping to the throttle body and the MAF sensor ?? the same ones as stock ?


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: cold air intake (HeliXx)*

any forced induction website. they have those couplers, or try and hardware/plumbing store.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: cold air intake (stofficer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JCON* »_unless you (bought the super or) want it for looks... you'll be hard pressed to find a system that will give you a noticeable difference in Hp/Tq... keep the stock airbox (ramair) and use a drop in K&N

Best advice on here, though I'm not sure about the super or ramair bits. 
Intake air from the engine bay is waaay hotter than ambient (it's that whole hot engine running thing







). The hotter air is the less dense it is and therefore the less oxygen it contains. This is fine if you're trying to burn less fuel (better consumption but less power). A more remote intake could theoretically flow colder air relative to the same environment (engine bay in this case). 
Now, there are mods that can be done to the stock airbox (in addition to a K&N panel) and get discussed here and there. Definetly agree on the K&N. Check out Passatworld for airbox mods. 
Another thought: the PhD'd engineers at VW/Audi, etc., have thought this all out and designed their (our) cars pretty dang well...just a thought, don't hate me.








And, yes, I'm well aware this is regarding the AHA/ATQ 30V V6 the OP asked about...but is applicable to all vehicles and more... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: cold air intake (flygliii)*

you def dont want to draw warm air, that is why I suggested to get the intake as far down into the bumper as you can, it will draw cold air from there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
OP: do you have a auto zone or schucks or somthing like that in your home town. they will have the couplings you need to put your intake together


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: cold air intake (01_Passat_B5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01_Passat_B5.5* »_you def dont want to draw warm air, that is why I suggested to get the intake as far down into the bumper as you can, it will draw cold air from there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There's another point I forgot. I forget the name of the physical law/property, etc, but it relates to the ability of air at speed to flow into an opening in comparison to the openings position, such as facing the flow, at an angle, perpendicular, etc. Remember those cowl intake hoods from way back? Same principle. Basically, the opening shouldn't face the flow 100%, but maybe at a 135 degree (airflow---> to \ intake) or down to 90 degrees (airflow---> to _ intake), it creates turbulence and directs the air into the opening.
Without looking back to your post^ Did you intend for the intake opening/filtee to be behind on of the lower openings? Consider this: Now, I haven't looked, but if there is space behind that for it to be less restiricted...? Could be a possibility, eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: cold air intake (flygliii)*

so for some reason after four months of having my intake I am throwing a CEL. my intake fell off of the throttle body this morning so I put it back on and then I restarted it and the CEL came on. Whats going on with this thing


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: cold air intake (01_Passat_B5.5)*

its a dirty maf, intakes are not worth it-


----------



## simeon88 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: cold air intake (ironmule)*

I was having the same problem finding an intake for my Passat V6 but I found one at this site 
https://www.aptuning.com/produ...d=184
I don't know how well it works because i haven't installed it yet but you may be able to ask around


----------

